# A wonderful christmas holiday and best wishes for the new year 2011!



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

I want to wish everybody here on SM wonderful christmas holidays and a happy and healthy new year 2011!

Alexandra and Ullana :wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Thank you! Merry Christmas to you and your family too!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Bailey&Me said:


> Thank you! Merry Christmas to you and your family too!


Nida, thanks so much! Merry christmas to you and Bailey! Xoxo


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Alexa said:


> I want to wish everybody here on SM wonderful christmas holidays and a happy and healthy new year 2011!
> 
> Alexandra and Ullana :wub:


Thank you, Alexandra. I wish you and your family a wonderful Christmas, too.
Please give Ullana kisses and hugs from her Auntie Marie. And, love and hugs for you. :wub::wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That's a beautiful picture!
Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to you and yours.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Merry Christmas and Happy and Healthy New Years to you, Ullana and the rest of your loved ones!! It's been great getting to know you -you're such a sweet person


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Happy Holidays Alexandra!!!!! Lots of love to you and 
Princess Ullana!!!! xoxoxoxo


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you Alexa & Ullana and a very, very blessed Christmas to you, your baby, and your family! 
Kitzi & I treasure your friendship and look forward to meeting up w/you in the (hopefully) near future. It has been a joy to connect through SM. The world is really a very small place after all.
We send our warmest wishes for a healthy and happy New Year also!
Hopefully Ullana will rc'v. her package by the beginning of the year. 
hugs, kitzi & sandi


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Thank you, Alexandra. I wish you and your family a wonderful Christmas, too.
> Please give Ullana kisses and hugs from her Auntie Marie. And, love and hugs for you. :wub::wub:


Marie, thank you so much! I gave all your kisses to Ullana and she barks hugs and wet kisses back to you and Snowball Pie!
We send our warmest wishes to you and your family!



njdrake said:


> That's a beautiful picture!
> Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to you and yours.


Thank you very much, Jane! 



Johita said:


> Merry Christmas and Happy and Healthy New Years to you, Ullana and the rest of your loved ones!! It's been great getting to know you -you're such a sweet person


Edith, many thanks and also for your lovely compliment! I'm also happy to know you and sweet Aolani! Such a pleasure to read and hear from you both! Warmest wishes to you and your family!



mom2bijou said:


> Happy Holidays Alexandra!!!!! Lots of love to you and
> Princess Ullana!!!! xoxoxoxo


Thanks so much, dear Tammy! We send lots of love back to you, your DH, Emma and Benny and the rest of your family!



edelweiss said:


> Thank you Alexa & Ullana and a very, very blessed Christmas to you, your baby, and your family!
> Kitzi & I treasure your friendship and look forward to meeting up w/you in the (hopefully) near future. It has been a joy to connect through SM. The world is really a very small place after all.
> We send our warmest wishes for a healthy and happy New Year also!
> Hopefully Ullana will rc'v. her package by the beginning of the year.
> hugs, kitzi & sandi


Sandi, many thanks for your lovely words! Ulli and me also feel happy to know you and Kitzi and can't wait to meet you hopefully in the near future! 
Absolutely right, sometimes the world is a small place! 
Wishing you wonderful holidays with your family! 
Hugs to you and Kitzi!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Same to you sweet Alexandra and Ullana. Enjoy.
xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Wishing you and your family a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Alexandra, Wishing you and your family a wonderful holiday season. Give that sweetie Ullana a kiss and hug from Auntie.:wub:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Merry Christmas to you and yours. That is a beautiful picture.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU, what a beautiful picture, you made my evening.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Is that Ullana in the sleigh in the picture over the fireplace?That's so cute..Happy Holidays!




Alexa said:


> I want to wish everybody here on SM wonderful christmas holidays and a happy and healthy new year 2011!
> 
> Alexandra and Ullana :wub:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

What a beautiful picture!!!

Merry Christmas to you and Ullana !!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Alexandra - I hope that you and Ullana have a wonderful Christmas with lots of love and joy. Loved that picture. So warm and inviting:hugging:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

beautiful Christmas pic!! thank you Alexandra and Ullana:wub::wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh how beautiful. A very Merry Christmas to you and may this New Year bring you many blessings.

Many hugs,
Christine


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

That's a beautiful photo....Merry Christmas to you too.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks so much and we hope you have the best New Year ever!! 
Your picture should be a Christmas card! Its beautiful. :wub:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

mary-anderson said:


> Alexandra, Wishing you and your family a wonderful holiday season. Give that sweetie Ullana a kiss and hug from Auntie.:wub:


Thanks Mary! Hope you also had nice holidays! Ullana's says thanks for the kiss!!!



michellerobison said:


> Is that Ullana in the sleigh in the picture over the fireplace?That's so cute..Happy Holidays!


Yes, that's Ullana in the sleigh in our front yard, Lol!



njdrake said:


> Thanks so much and we hope you have the best New Year ever!!
> Your picture should be a Christmas card! Its beautiful. :wub:


Thanks for the wishes! Hope you also had wonderful holidays!
Will make a christmas card this year, good idea!

Thanks to you all for your lovely wishes! Hope you all enjoyed the holidays!


----------

